# Walton-Cerny-Moody



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

..... The Walton-Cerny-Moody fuel dragster from 1973 .....


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE work! You guys and the "rail rod dragsters really ARE turning me here. to looking for one of my own! Gotta be a Mopar one but that ought to be easy.........or so I think anyway!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Very nice job, man - love the bright color on this one


----------

